# Trx 400 tool kit tube? Replacement?



## Chisenhall62 (Jul 18, 2013)

Has anyone done anything with this? I want to make something to replace it that is waterproof, to put phones and wallets. If anybody has done something like this id like to see some pictures.


----------

